# Il miglior amico di Piero pare Giovanni



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

nella grammatica che sto leggendo, si dice che verbi come sembrare, parere, risultare, danno risultati perfettamente grammaticali se se seguiti da essere. Però si dice anche che usati da soli non danno risultati accettabili e si prende come esempio di questo caso la frase "il miglior amico di Piero pare Giovanni."

Vorrei sapere perché si dice che questa frase non è accettabile.

Penso che sia dovuto al fatto che l'assenza del verbo essere sia più adeguata a frasi come "il miglior amico di Piero pare intelligente/alto/basso/pazzo" mentre la frase "il miglior amico di Piero pare Giovanni" è più accettabile con il verbo essere perché così non si capisce altro che il miglio amico di Piero sembra essere Giovanni, ma non, ad esempio, che il suo miglior amico ha delle somiglianze con Giovanni.
Mi potreste aiutare?

Grazie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non mi è molto chiaro il problema. "Il miglior amico di Piero sembra essere Giovanni" dovrebbe essere la forma implicita di "sembra che sia Giovanni". Non vedo come si possa omettere il verbo essere. "Sembra Giovanni" ovviamente significa "somiglia a Giovanni".


----------



## lorenzos

Mi pare che solo in rarissime occasioni si possano creare ambiguità, che non mi paiono giustificare la regola riportata da Gabriel. 
Qualcuno può fraintendere "Il miglior frequentatore del forum pare Pietruzzo"?
All'inverso, e al limite, ambiguità si può avere anche declinando "essere": "Il miglio amico di Piero pare che sia Giovanni".


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Qualcuno può fraintendere "Il miglior frequentatore del forum pare Pietruzzo"?


Non si tratta di ambiguità. Per me la frase non sta proprio in piedi grammaticalnente. (Anche se è la sacrosanta verità).


----------



## lorenzos

Riguardo la legittimità grammaticale non sono in grado di pronunciarmi; non so se sia una forma che abbia illustri precedenti ma certo è abbastanza comune: "Tutto sommato, il meno peggio pare Pietruzzo".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> il meno peggio pare Pietruzzo


Scusa, lorenzos, ma questo esempio secondo me non è valido: un conto è se c'è un aggettivo (qui 'peggio' è in funzione di aggettivo) e un conto se c'è un nome (comune o proprio).
Il migliore pare Pietruzzo (= pare essere Pietruzzo) - del resto anche a me.  Frase non correttissima, ma comprensibile.
L'amico pare Pietruzzo ( = assomiglia in tutto a Pietruzzo).


----------



## lorenzos

Il forumista migliore pare Bearded.
Il suo migliore amico pare Sempronio.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Il forumista migliore pare Bearded.
> Il suo migliore amico pare Sempronio.


Cioè...sempre nel senso di assomigliare!
A parte gli scherzi, ha ragione Pietruzzo: queste frasi, per essere del tutto corrette, necessiterebbero del verbo essere: ''pare essere/pare che sia..''.
Altrimenti c'è il possibile equivoco (''ho incontrato un ragazzo: pareva Lorenzos''). I verbi 'parere/sembrare'.. sono un po' ingannevoli.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma il contesto scioglie sempre (daccordo: quasi sempre) ogni ambiguità:
- Oggi il moderatore pare/sembra Paul.
- Il moderatore mi pare Sisifo.


----------



## GabrielH

Pietruzzo said:


> Non mi è molto chiaro il problema.





Pietruzzo said:


> "Sembra Giovanni" ovviamente significa "somiglia a Giovanni".


Volevo sapere se l'assenza del verbo essere implicasse un altro senso.



bearded said:


> Altrimenti c'è il possibile equivoco (''ho incontrato un ragazzo: pareva Lorenzos''). I verbi 'parere/sembrare'.. sono un po' ingannevoli.


Vero! Qui c'è davvero un doppio senso.


lorenzos said:


> Ma il contesto scioglie sempre (daccordo: quasi sempre) ogni ambiguità:
> - Oggi il moderatore pare/sembra Paul.
> - Il moderatore mi pare Sisifo.


Sono d'accordo sulla funzione del contesto, ma non sempre, come hai sottolineato, Lorenzos, si capisce quello che si intende dire come nell'ultima frase proposta da Bearded.


Grazie a voi tre della discussione! Ho imparato ancora di più.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!


lorenzos said:


> Qualcuno può fraintendere "Il miglior frequentatore del forum pare Pietruzzo"?


  Sí, certo!
E ciò vale anche per la successiva:


lorenzos said:


> "Tutto sommato, il meno peggio pare Pietruzzo"





bearded said:


> lorenzos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il forumista migliore pare Bearded.
> Il suo migliore amico pare Sempronio.
> 
> 
> 
> Cioè...sempre nel senso di assomigliare!
> A parte gli scherzi, ha ragione Pietruzzo: queste frasi, per essere del tutto corrette, necessiterebbero del verbo essere: ''pare essere/pare che sia..''.
> Altrimenti c'è il possibile equivoco (''ho incontrato un ragazzo: pareva Lorenzos''). I verbi 'parere/sembrare'.. sono un po' ingannevoli.
Click to expand...

  Sono assolutamente d'accordo!


GabrielH said:


> Volevo sapere se l'assenza del verbo essere implicasse un altro senso.


 Secondo me, sí!


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> lorenzos said:
> Qualcuno può fraintendere "Il miglior frequentatore del forum pare Pietruzzo"?
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, certo!
> E ciò vale anche per la successiva:
> 
> 
> 
> lorenzos said:
> "Tutto sommato, il meno peggio pare Pietruzzo"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mah, mi sembra strano che, in questo nostro contesto, possano essere interpretate come:
- Il miglior frequentatore del forum assomiglia a Pietruzzo.
- Tutto sommato, il meno peggio assomiglia a Pietruzzo.


dragonseven said:


> Il forumista migliore pare Bearded.
> Il suo migliore amico pare Sempronio.
> Cioè...sempre nel senso di assomigliare!
> A parte gli scherzi, ha ragione Pietruzzo: queste frasi, *per essere del tutto corrette*, necessiterebbero del verbo essere: ''pare essere/pare che sia..''.
> Altrimenti c'è il possibile equivoco (''ho incontrato un ragazzo: pareva Lorenzos''). I verbi 'parere/sembrare'.. sono un po' ingannevoli.
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sono assolutamente d'accordo!
Click to expand...

Corrette da quale punto di vista? Grammaticale? Credo lo siano, ma confesso che non ho competenze specifiche. Per la corretta comprensione basta il contesto:
Hai visto il nuovo compagno di Francesca?
Sì, è così magro che pare Giovanni.​Novità su Francesca? 
Sembra che abbia un nuovo compagno, pare Giovanni.​


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Per la corretta comprensione basta il contesto:


Molte scorrettezze linguistiche sono però comprensibili per via del contesto...ma restano scorrette. I verbi sembrare e parere, seguiti da un nome (ancora di più se nome proprio) ma non seguiti dal verbo essere, in italiano significano ''avere l'aspetto di../assomigliare a..''.
Dato che la cosa non ti convince, io la metterei - e concluderei - così: su questo punto siamo d'accordo di non essere d'accordo (e naturalmente, amici come prima).


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Mah, mi sembra strano che, in questo nostro contesto, possano essere interpretate come:
> - Il miglior frequentatore del forum assomiglia a Pietruzzo.
> - Tutto sommato, il meno peggio assomiglia a Pietruzzo.


 Non è per niente "strano"...


----------



## lorenzos

"Un sostanzioso risarcimento *pare* la soluzione migliore per tutti"
Ripasso Facile: FRASI CON VERBI COPULATIVI

- L’obiettivo di quest’anno pare lo scudetto.
- Il loro ideale pare Mandela/Berlusconi...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lorenzos,

perdonami, ma come fai ad affermare che nella frase in OP, e in altre simili da te formulate, il verbo _sembrare_ / _parere_ funge da copula?
Secondo te, qual è il soggetto di "sembra / pare"? 

Per me, in dette frasi, o v'è un verbo impersonale indicante un sentimento, un caso, una convenienza, una necessità e allora è necessaria una dipendente soggettiva, esplicita o implicita, come indicato già da Pietruzzo al #2; o v'è un verbo modale che altera il valore di certezza dato dal significato dell'infinito seguente.
Il predicato verbale nella frase «Il miglior amico di Piero (mi) pare essere Giovanni»: nell'interpretazione “impersonale” dovrebbe significare «(credo)/si crede che sia Giovanni il miglior amico di Piero»; nell'interpretazione “modale” dovrebbe significare «Giovanni (mi) dà l'impressione d'essere il miglior amico di Piero».

Ammettiamo che il nome del "miglior amico di Piero" al momento non mi venga in mente, che non me lo ricordi, e che sia Berengario. Quindi, la frase in OP sostituirebbe la piú logica «Berengario sembra / pare Giovanni»: è ancora un verbo copulativo secondo te?


Mie frettolose impressioni.
Spero si capiscano, data l'ora quasi albeggiante di questo nuovo giorno.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @dragonseven, grazie del corposo contributo.
Io ho solo riportato degli esempi che mi sembrano confutare l’affermazione che “_I verbi sembrare e parere, seguiti da un nome (ancora di più se nome proprio) ma non seguiti dal verbo essere, in italiano significano ''avere l'aspetto di../assomigliare a..''_.
"_Il miglior amico di Piero pare Giovanni_" può forse suscitare dei dubbi solo se letto nella prima pagina di un romanzo. Ma anche l'autore, nella vita reale, a seconda delle intenzioni direbbe qualcosa come:
"_Con tutto quello che gli ha fatto, il miglior amico di Piero pare ancora Giovanni_"
oppure:
“_È così alto e smilzo che il miglior amico di Piero pare Fassino"._
Davvero qualcuno dice e sente dire, per evitare equivoci: “_Il miglior amico di Piero pare *essere *Giovan_
Posso sbagliarmi, ma a me pare sempre e solo, e senza equivoci:
_“Il nuovo socio di Matteo pare Francesco”.
“Il nuovo compagno di Francesca pare Ludovico”_
E se Ludovico assomiglia al precedente, Andrea:
_“Il nuovo compagno di Francesca pare (tutto) Andrea”._


GabrielH said:


> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Altrimenti c'è il possibile equivoco (''ho incontrato un ragazzo: pareva Lorenzos''). I verbi 'parere/sembrare'.. sono un po' ingannevoli.
> 
> 
> 
> Vero! Qui c'è davvero un doppio senso.
Click to expand...

No, qui _pareva_ significa che assomigliava o che non si aveva certezza.
“_C’era anche un signore distinto che parlava come un libro stampato: pareva Barded_”
_''Ho intravisto uno con i baffi e la bombetta: poteva essere Giannino_”.​Non c’entrano nulla con:
“*Pare*_ che quello che hai incontrato fosse Berengario_”.​Come “_Sta arrivando qualcuno, *pare *Astolfo”_ rispetto a “_*Pare *che debba arrivare Astolfo_”.


----------



## bearded

La mia intenzione era di non risponderti più, lorenzos (quello che avevo da dire l'ho detto) ma, visto che mi tiri ancora in ballo per contestare alcune mie frasi, ti rispondo un'ultima volta - sempre con spirito di amicizia:


lorenzos said:


> Davvero qualcuno dice e sente dire, per evitare equivoci: “_Il miglior amico di Piero pare *essere *Giovanni_"?


No, per evitare equivoci - nel parlato - si direbbe ''...pare _che sia_ Giovanni''. Altrimenti, senza 'che sia',  il migliore amico somiglia a Giovanni.

<ho incontrato un ragazzopareva Lorenzos> ''Qui _pareva _significa che assomigliava o che non si aveva certezza''(cito lorenzos) : Appunto, c'è un possibile equivoco. Assomigliava o (secondo l'interpretazione meno corretta) sembrava che fosse.. Ho voluto costruire una frase secondo il tuo modello, per mostrarne la scorretta ambivalenza.

Quanto agli altri esempi del tuo #17, tutti significano (secondo me) assomigliare. Perché costruire artificiosi contesti non corretti - per dimostrare che 'parere' vuol dire ''sembrare di essere''?

Lascio ad altri eventuali volonterosi il compito di sostenere il mio giusto punto di vista. Io non riesco a persuadere l'amico lorenzos, e mi sono stancato.


----------



## lorenzos

Ma il dubbio, l'equivoco che si dice potrebbe crearsi mi pare non sia tra assomigliare e sembrare (logico che una cosa che sembra anche assomiglia) ma tra sembrare e dirsi:
Il miglior amico di Pietro* pare/sembra* Giovanni.
Il miglior amico di Pietro *pare/si dice che sia* Giovanni.​Almeno così pareva(mi).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Lorenzos,
mi fa piacere sapere che hai gradito il mio messaggio, un po' meno che non hai risposto alle domande ivi presenti.
Ne aggiungo un'altra: se il verbo è copulativo, il predicato qual è? D'identità? di qualificazione? O che altro?
Un verbo per essere copulativo necessita che il predicato nominale si riferisca direttamente e inequivocabilmente al soggetto. Una frase di senso compiuto è, per definizione, antagonista ad una di senso ambiguo.
Hai ragione nel dire che dopo la copula può stare anche un nome, ma bisogna comunque fare attenzione a come lo si pone e a che semantica può portare la sintassi della frase.
Hai ragione anche nel dire che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi tutto viene chiarito dal contesto, ma qui non c'è, per cui dobbiamo attenerci alla struttura che abbiamo e capire a quale senso porta.
Nel parlato potrebbe bastare l'intonazione a chiarirne il significato, ma nello scritto questo non è possibile, quindi non rimane che essere piú precisi aggiungendo qualcosa o modificandone alcune parole in dipendenza del loro significato e di ciò che realmente si vuole trasmettere.
Come tu stesso puoi evincere da questa discussione, non tutti danno un valore copulativo a quel verbo e questo dovrebbe bastare ad indurti in codesto caso a cambiare metodo di linguaggio, poiché evidentemente non è funzionale con chiunque ti si pari di fronte. Poi, se non vuoi, _de gustibus_. 

Mi fa piacere inoltre constatare che ora alle tue frasi aggiungi nel predicato nominale un aggettivo o un avverbio, cosa non da poco. Tuttavia, cerca di evitare la formulazione di altre frasi e discutiamo della sola in OP, che è quella generante tutta la discussione.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Dragon, avendo già scritto un paio di volte che non sono esperto, chiedo io a te se per cortesia puoi fare l’analisi di:
1. Il miglior amico di Piero è cosi magro che *pare/mi sembra* Fassino.
2. Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e *pare/assomiglia* a un cinese.
3. Il miglior amico di Piero *pare/si dice* che sia gay.​Grazie.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @Dragon ... 2. Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e *pare/assomiglia* a un cinese.


 Ho una domanda a proposito. C'è qualche differenza tra le seguenti frasi?

_Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e pare *a* un cinese.
Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e pare un cinese._

(Secondo me c'è)


----------



## lorenzos

Mi scuso, ho dimenticato il neretto sulla a; dovevo scrivere:
2. Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e *pare/assomiglia a* un cinese.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Mi scuso, ho dimenticato il neretto sulla a; dovevo scrivere:
> 2. Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e *pare/assomiglia a* un cinese.


Ho capito. Comunque, la mia domanda  no è stata intesa come critica, quindi la modifico un po': E' corretto dire "pare a" nel senso di "assomiglia a", oppure è del tutto sbagliato usare la preposizione "a" con il verbo _parere_?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Pietruzzo said:


> Non mi è molto chiaro il problema. "Il miglior amico di Piero sembra essere Giovanni" dovrebbe essere la forma implicita di "sembra che sia Giovanni". Non vedo come si possa omettere il verbo essere. "Sembra Giovanni" ovviamente significa "somiglia a Giovanni".


Riprendo un mio intervento precedente per completarlo e in parte modificarlo.
In realtà la frase si può anche interpretare logicamente come:
"Giovanni sembra il miglior amico di Piero" nel senso di "dà l'impressione di essere il miglior amico" con dislocazione a sinistra del nome del predicato.
Le due alternative proposte sarebbero quindi entrambe corrette ma con sfumature diverse.

"Il miglior amico di Piero sembra essere Giovanni" (si dice che sia Giovanni)

"Il miglior amico di Piero sembra Giovanni"
(A me sembra che sia Giovanni).
Non so se con questo sto passando dalla parte dell'amico @lorenzos perchè con tutti i suoi esempi mi sono un po' perso.


----------



## lorenzos

@francisgranada No, _pare a_ nel senso di _assomiglia a _non si può dire. Invece sì, come penso saprai:
Pare a me che Giovanni sia il miglior amico di Pietro/gay/quello che ho intravisto sul tram.​ma sa un po' di verbale di polizia: meglio _a me pare._
@Pietruzzo Grazie: sembra che con pare sia difficile avere certezze.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> "Giovanni sembra il miglior amico di Piero" nel senso di "dà l'impressione di essere il miglior amico" con dislocazione a sinistra del nome del predicato.


E da cosa si evince che c'è una doppia dislocazione? 
Senza specificazione, la costruzione in italiano è di tipo SVO e non OVS; senza contare che, se non impossibile, è il tema ad essere il soggetto, non il rema. O sbaglio?


lorenzos said:


> Ciao @Dragon, avendo già scritto un paio di volte che non sono esperto, chiedo io a te se per cortesia puoi fare l’analisi di:
> 1. Il miglior amico di Piero è cosi magro che *pare/mi sembra* Fassino.
> 2. Il miglior amico di Piero ha gli occhi a mandorla e *pare/assomiglia* a un cinese.
> 3. Il miglior amico di Piero *pare/si dice* che sia gay.​Grazie.


Mi spiace, primo perché mi considero un tuo pari (anch'io non sono un esperto), poi perché ti ho già proposto di restare sulla frase di partenza ed io su quella rimango, non per volontà ma per rispetto.
Inoltre, non si può fare qui un'analisi approfondita di tutte le frasi che hai posto, sarebbe quasi già fuori dagli scopi del fòro farla anche solo della frase in OP, ma visto l'insistenza nell'ammettere un costrutto ambiguo, di senso non compiuto, voglio provare le mie affermazioni nella speranza che la Mod. lo consenta almeno questa volta non cancellando questo messaggio, altrimenti non se ne esce.

Provo a esemplificare nella maniera piú semplice il perché, grammaticalmente parlando, nella frase riportata da Gabriel, v'è qualcosa che non quadra.
Vediamo se il verbo _parere_ possa essere considerato davvero copulativo. La frase è "Il miglior amico di Piero pare *Giovanni*", prima di analizzare questa frase, mi è necessario trasformarla in parte cambiando il predicato nominale e il genere di questo e, naturalmente, anche del soggetto: «La migliore amica di Piero pare {*una maestra*/*felice*}».
Bene, ora posso capire se è copulativo, ossia se il complemento predicativo "una maestra" o "felice" sia in realtà un predicato nominale.
Il metodo piú semplice per capirlo sarebbe il seguente, sostituire questa parte con un pronome clitico, se il pronome risulta concordare con il SN (sintagma nominale) sostituito, allora avremo la certezza che la funzione di predicato la svolge il verbo (PV); altrimenti, se non v'è concordanza, avremo la certezza di trovarci di fronte a un copulativo e, quindi, a un predicato nominale (PN).
Inserendo il clitico, la frase diviene «La migliore amica di Piero *lo* pare». Perfetto, il clitico è maschile, non «*la*» femminile, e significa che la frase ha senso predicativo [aggiungo io, di qualificazione], non referenziale. Ciò vale anche nel caso la frase fosse col verbo _pare essere_: «La migliore amica di Piero pare essere {*una maestra*/*felice*}», diviene correttamente, ma con una sfumatura di significato diversa, «La migliore amica di Piero pare [che] *lo* sia». Ciò significa che la funzione copulativa è da attribuire al verbo _essere _e non a _parere_ (poiché, ovviamente, non si può dire o scrivere «*La migliore amica di Piero *lo* pare [che] sia», giusto?).
Torniamo ora alla frase di partenza restando comunque al femminile: «_??_La migliore amica di Piero pare *Giovanna*», col clitico diviene «_??_La migliore amica di Piero *lo* pare», scusate ma per me c'è qualcosa che proprio non torna, e non mi torna neppure se il clitico fosse al femminile «_*_La migliore amica di Piero *la *pare». Ciò porterebbe a una sola conclusione, la frase d'origine è grammaticalmente scorretta! Per completezza, proviamo ad aggiungere il verbo _essere_ come si è fatto in precedenza: «_??_La migliore amica di Piero pare essere *Giovanna*», diviene «_??_La migliore amica di Piero pare [che] *lo* sia», anche qui, _idem_. Per provarlo meglio, ribaltiamo i due sintagmi nominali e vediamo che succede: «Giovanna pare *la miglior amica di Piero*» --> «Giovanna *lo *pare», e con _essere_: «Giovanna pare essere *la migliore amica di Piero*» --> «Giovanna pare [che] *lo* sia». Queste ultime due sembrerebbero essere corrette dal punto di vista grammaticale, anche se per la prima a me rimane qualche dubbio semantico di ambiguità.

Questa è una mia spiegazione per avvalorare il concetto di quanto ho scritto in precedenza. È il mio pensiero e niente piú. Ripeto, non sono un grammatico né un linguista. Questa non vuole essere una ragione prescrittiva né definitiva nella diatriba che qui è sorta.
Spero che si capisca e, con questo, di aver dato un contributo significativo a tutta la discussione.


@francisgranada: Ciao! Con il verbo _parere_ la preposizione _a _v'é quasi sempre, essendo un intransitivo non può reggere un complemento oggetto e la preposizione sta nel complemento indiretto, piú precisamente, nel dativo.
Unico altro caso è quando al verbo segue una locuzione particolare iniziante con _a._


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> E da cosa si evince che c'è una doppia dislocazione?
> Senza specificazione, la costruzione in italiano è di tipo SVO e non OVS; senza contare che, se non impossibile, è il tema ad essere il soggetto, non il rema. O sbaglio?


Nella frase "il miglior amico di Piero è Francesco" per me il soggetto è "Francesco". Se invece di "essere" usiamo il verbo copulativo "sembrare" le cose non cambiano. Sempre secondo me.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Nella frase "il miglior amico di Piero è Francesco" per me il soggetto è "Francesco". Se invece di "essere" usiamo il verbo copulativo "sembrare" le cose non cambiano. Sempre secondo me.



Ma come "le cose non cambiano"?
Ma in "il miglior amico di Piero è Francesco" v'è un predicato d'identità, è diversa la semantica di _è _da quella di _sembra/pare_.
Comunque, anche per codesta frase, si potrebbe aprire un mondo di considerazioni di diverso pensiero che partono da Aristotele e che non si sono concluse ancora oggi.
Anche qui, in «La migliore amica di Piero è Francesca» col clitico avremo «*La migliore amica di Piero lo è»; mentre nella piú idiomatica e corretta «Francesca è la migliore amica di Piero» non vi sono problemi se utilizzassimo un clitico per sostituire il PN: «Francesca lo è», perfetta e inequivocabile.
Come faccio a capire che nella tua frase è Francesco il soggetto? O meglio, come faccio a pensare che i due SN parlano della stessa identica persona? Solo perché non può essere altrimenti, se cosí non fosse il senso della frase suonerebbe falso e non possibile. Ma questa è una caratteristica che ha solo ed esclusivamente il verbo_ essere_, con tutti, e dico tutti, gli altri verbi ciò non è fattibile. Ad esempio, con _sembrare_ e _parere_ "il migliore amico" potrebbe non essere "Giovanni / Francesco", bensí un altro e comunque avrebbe un senso che, nel caso specifico, sarebbe meglio specificare.


----------



## bearded

Il voltafaccia di Pietruzzo al #28 è talmente completo e stupefacente rispetto al suo #2, che sento il bisogno di 
''resuscitare'' ancora una volta.


Pietruzzo said:


> Nella frase "il miglior amico di Piero è Francesco" per me il soggetto è "Francesco". Se invece di "essere" usiamo il verbo copulativo "sembrare" le cose non cambiano. Sempre secondo me.


Il guaio dei verbi sembrare, parere...è che non sono solo copulativi. Appena ci metti dietro un nome proprio, il significato di ''assomigliare'' ha la prevalenza rispetto alla copula.
L'amico sembra sincero (copula)
L'amico sembra Pietruzzo (=assomiglia a/ha l'aspetto di..).
Mi fa specie che la tua sensibilità linguistica, di solito ottima, stavolta non ti aiuti (senza offesa): si è un po' assopita rispetto al #2.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Mi fa specie che la tua sensibilità linguistica, di solito ottima, stavolta non ti aiuti (senza offesa): si è un po' assopita rispetto al #2.


Non si può essere sempre d'accordo, neanche con sè stessi. Ti do solo un ultimo spunto di riflessione. Se io dico "il posto migliore sembra questo" non è chiaro che intendo dire "questo sembra il posto migliore" e non che il posto migliore assomiglia a questo? È un caso completamente diverso? Io non credo.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Non si può essere sempre d'accordo, neanche con sè stessi. Ti do solo un ultimo spunto di riflessione. Se io dico "il posto migliore sembra questo" non è chiaro che intendo dire "questo sembra il posto migliore" e non che il posto migliore assomiglia a questo? È un caso completamente diverso? Io non credo.


Ma certo che lo è:
- primo, "questo" non è un sostantivo;
- secondo, non è un nome proprio;
- terzo, è in funzione di pronome e con un pronome nella frase in OP tutta questa discussione non avrebbe senso (come puoi evincere anche dall'altra discussione "Sembra essere vs. Sembra").


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Il guaio dei verbi sembrare, parere...è che non sono solo copulativi. Appena ci metti dietro un nome proprio, il significato di ''assomigliare'' ha la prevalenza rispetto alla copula.
> L'amico sembra sincero (copula)
> L'amico sembra Pietruzzo (=assomiglia a/ha l'aspetto di..).


- Il nuovo azionista sembra (un) cinese.
Assomiglia a un cinese o pare che venga dalla Cina?
- Il nuovo azionista sembra De Benedetti.
Sicuro che assomigliare ha la prevalenza?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Sicuro che assomigliare ha la prevalenza?


Sì, sono sicuro. Sembra che entrambi parliamo italiano, ma forse parliamo due lingue leggermente diverse. Basta, non interverrò più in questo thread - stavolta prometto.


----------



## dragonseven

@lorenzos e @Pietruzzo:
Dire «Giovanni pare un maestro» o dire «Un maestro pare Giovanni» non è la stessa cosa, almeno, secondo me.
Se per voi è lo stesso, abbiamo sensibilità diverse riguardo alla comunicazione in italiano.

(Noto che nessuno di voi ha prestato la minima attenzione alla prova del clitico o, perlomeno, non c'è stato proprio alcun commento. Mah! Come dice Bearded, anche a me pare che parliamo con due lingue differenti...)


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Dire «Giovanni pare un maestro» o dire «Un maestro pare Giovanni» non è la stessa cosa, almeno, secondo me.


Per la precisione "un maestro pare Giovanni" per me non significa nulla. Non vedo perchè devo essere chiamato in causa per cose che non ho detto. Semmai posso immaginare una situazione di questo genere: "Antonio sta in cattedra ma il maestro sembra Giovanni, per quanto è bravo".  Si capisce dsl contesto che è Giovanni a sembrare un maestro e non il maestro a somigliare a Giovanni.
Riguardo alla "prova del clitico" propongo questa frase: "Il miglior amico di Piero è Antonio, o almeno lo sembra". Per me ha senso.


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Per la precisione "un maestro pare Giovanni" per me non significa nulla. Non vedo perchè devo essere chiamato in causa per cose che non ho detto.


Ti ho chiamato in causa perché col mio esempio volevo farti notare che la posizione dei sintagmi nominali con un verbo copulativo non è “a piacere” ma fondamentale. Tu, invece, li sposti come ti pare e, secondo me, non solo non è corretto ma confondi pure gli studenti.
Ecco il perché.


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Ti ho chiamato in causa perché col mio esempio volevo farti notare che la posizione dei sintagmi nominali con un verbo copulativo non è “a piacere” ma fondamentale. Tu, invece, li sposti come ti pare e, secondo me, non solo non è corretto ma confondi pure gli studenti.
> Ecco il perché.


Non è colpa mia se la ingua non è matematica. Gli "studenti" sanno già dai loro testi che la struttura standard è "il M5S è diventato primo partito" ma dobbiamo anche prepararli a frasi come "Ora primo partito è diventato il M5S".


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @dragonseven, è sicuramente a causa della mia incompetenza che non riesco ad apprezzare quando merita la ricchezza dei tuoi contributi. Tuttavia, non potendo parlare di Aristotele, Tommaso o Quine mi permetto almeno una sottolineatura:


dragonseven said:


> Ciò vale anche nel caso la frase fosse col verbo pare essere: «La migliore amica di Piero pare essere {una maestra/felice}», diviene correttamente, ma con una sfumatura di significato diversa, «La migliore amica di Piero pare [che] lo sia». Ciò significa che la funzione copulativa è da attribuire al verbo essere e non a parere (poiché, ovviamente, non si può dire o scrivere «*La migliore amica di Piero lo pare [che] sia», giusto?).


Piero ti pare felice?
Così sembra/Sembra esserlo/*Lo sembra*.
Dragon ti pare un italianista?
Sembra esserlo/*Lo sembra*.
Pietruzzo ti pare la persona giusta?
Sembra esserlo/*Lo sembra*.​Ma non sono sicuro di aver ben compreso il tuo ragionamento.
Per me:
“La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* Scarlett Johansson” inequivocabilmente *somiglia a.*
Ma “Il nuovo azionista *pare* De Benedetti” evidentemente* si dice che sia.*
“La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua cognata” chiaramente* si dice che sia.*
Qualche incertezza con: “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua sorella”, propenderei per *si dice che sia.*
Vorrei sentire l’opinione di altri, compreso l’irato @bearded  (scusami).


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Non è colpa mia se la ingua non è matematica. Gli "studenti" sanno già dai loro testi che la struttura standard è "il M5S è diventato primo partito" ma dobbiamo anche prepararli a frasi come "Ora primo partito è diventato il M5S".


  Spero tu stia scherzando! Stai scherzando, vero?



lorenzos said:


> Ciao @dragonseven, è sicuramente a causa della mia incompetenza che non riesco ad apprezzare quan*t*o merita la ricchezza dei tuoi contributi. Tuttavia, non potendo parlare di Aristotele, Tommaso o Quine mi permetto almeno una sottolineatura:
> 
> Piero ti pare felice?
> Così sembra/Sembra esserlo/*Lo sembra*.
> Dragon ti pare un italianista?
> Sembra esserlo/*Lo sembra*.
> Pietruzzo ti pare la persona giusta?
> Sembra esserlo/*Lo sembra*. ​Ma non sono sicuro di aver ben compreso il tuo ragionamento.
> Per me:
> “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* Scarlett Johansson” inequivocabilmente *somiglia a. *
> Ma “Il nuovo azionista *pare* De Benedetti” evidentemente* si dice che sia.*
> “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua cognata” chiaramente* si dice che sia.*


Allora, in italiano _standard_, queste tre frasi:
1) “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* Scarlett Johansson” inequivocabilmente *somiglia a. *
2) “Il nuovo azionista *pare* De Benedetti” evidentemente* si dice che sia.*
3) “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua cognata” chiaramente* si dice che sia.*
sono ambigue, quindi mancano di senso compiuto. 
Attenzione! Non dico che non abbiano alcun senso, dico che il senso non è univoco e inequivocabile, per questo non è compiuto. 


> Qualche incertezza con: “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua sorella”, propenderei per *si dice che sia.*


 Ma è normale che hai delle incertezze su questa frase, quel che mi stupisce è che tu non le abbia sulle altre tre.
Il problema principale in quest'ultima è che non sai a chi si riferisce il pronome "sua" e di chi è quindi la "sorella": "sua" di chi? Della migliore amica o di Francesca? E la "sorella" è della migliore amica o è la sorella di Francesca?
Stessa cosa vale per la terza dell'elenco sopra.
Facciamola piú semplice, se "la migliore amica di Francesca" è Giulia, allora «Giulia pare sua sorella».
Anche qui, "sua" di chi? E se si trattasse proprio di Giulia, non si può escludere a priori questa possibilità («Giulia pare la sorella di Giulia», ossia il senso piú ovvio dato dalla sintassi e dalla logico-semantica della frase, sempreché si continui giustamente a pensare che ci troviamo a che fare con una copula e quindi con un predicato nominale), c'è qualcosa che non tornerebbe nella tua interpretazione. Non credi?


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Allora, in italiano _standard_, queste tre frasi:
> 1) “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* Scarlett Johansson” inequivocabilmente *somiglia a.*
> 2) “Il nuovo azionista *pare* De Benedetti” evidentemente* si dice che sia.*
> 3) “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua cognata” chiaramente* si dice che sia.*
> sono ambigue, quindi mancano di senso compiuto.
> Attenzione! Non dico che non abbiano alcun senso, dico che il senso non è univoco e inequivocabile, per questo non è compiuto.


Ambigua Scarlett Johansson? Mah, forse qua.


dragonseven said:


> Qualche incertezza con: “La migliore amica di Francesca *pare* sua sorella”, propenderei per *si dice che sia.*
> 
> 
> 
> Il problema principale in quest'ultima è che non sai a chi si riferisce il pronome "sua" e di chi è quindi la "sorella": "sua" di chi? Della migliore amica o di Francesca? E la "sorella" è della migliore amica o è la sorella di Francesca?
> Stessa cosa vale per la terza dell'elenco sopra.
> Facciamola piú semplice, se "la migliore amica di Francesca" è Giulia, allora «Giulia pare sua sorella».
Click to expand...

Confesso che non ci sarei mai arrivato! Mi hai steso, ma mi dai l’impressione che se dicessi: “Ho visto un film con Gigi Proietti, era così bello che pareva un’opera d’arte” potresti pensare che era bello l’attore.


----------



## dragonseven

No mi ci vorrebbe «lui» davanti ad «era».


----------

